# College to teach Linux over windows



## Viscarious (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm registered with ITT tech this year for a degree in CNS. (Computer Networks Systems / Administration) I was told that most of the teachings were on Linux. I saw the link for IMB's exam prep and I will use it but how could I get linux to work on my laptop WITH vista also?

Sorry if this is already posted somewhere...


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2008)

install linu after vista and while your in the set up it gives you options on how to partition the drive even things like creating more than 1 partition and you can adjust size as well a tell it to install before or after the orig OS its actually quite easy.


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks good sir. If my Vista is 32 bit, can I install the 64 bit. And must I install the 'Runs on MS Windows' version or do you have any recommendations on which to get?


----------



## dazed554 (Sep 3, 2008)

There would be no problem installing 64bit linux along side 32bit windows(I have done this several times).

No, you do not need one of those special runs on windows versions. Any distro will do, personally I like Fedora and Ubuntu.

I would suggest that before you install linux use vista's disk manager to shrink your vista partition and then during the linux install select the option to use the free space(I have always done it this way rather than messing with the vista partition in the linux install).


----------



## xfire (Sep 4, 2008)

To be on a safe side and to make it more convinient, you could get an external HDD, if your lappy can boot from USB.
You'll enjoy the world of Linux.
What is the configuration of your Laptop?


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 4, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220340


----------



## xfire (Sep 4, 2008)

As far as I can see there shouldn't be any conflict.


----------



## Polaris573 (Sep 4, 2008)

Another option is booting from a large capacity USB Flash Drive.  You can pick up a 4GB drive for $15.


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh snap, that will work?? I have two 4 gig Patriot XT thumb drives laying around.


----------



## Polaris573 (Sep 4, 2008)

http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/17/install-fedora-9-to-a-flash-drive-using-windows/ 

I found the easiest way was installing Fedora from windows using their tool.

I had to make the flash drive bootable using the HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool before I used fedora's tool.  You may or may not have to.


----------



## Ruslan (Sep 4, 2008)

http://www.remote-exploit.org/backtrack.html

Try this distro, you will not regret it.


----------



## xfire (Sep 5, 2008)

I say you should start with Ubuntu or Xubuntu(lighter version of Ubuntu) and then if you need a smaller version of Linux, I suggest Puppy Linux.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 5, 2008)

I suggest Fedora. It's based on Red Hat, which, from what I've been told, is a very common Distro for businesses.

I wouldn't go with Ubuntu, as it's not quite "normal", as far as linux distros are concerned.


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks guys for the suggestions! I've got my lappy today and just messing around with it at the moment. I'll try out these various linux platforms tomorrow after work.


----------



## FatForester (Sep 5, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I suggest Fedora. It's based on Red Hat, which, from what I've been told, is a very common Distro for businesses.
> 
> I wouldn't go with Ubuntu, as it's not quite "normal", as far as linux distros are concerned.



He'll be fine with either one. UT uses Ubuntu in their Linux computer labs for electrical and computer engineers as well as computer science majors. All schools are different, so just see whichever distro they use and I'd try that first. Fedora is very good, heck NASA uses it along with RHE.


----------



## Polaris573 (Sep 5, 2008)

Everyone always tells me that Ubuntu is the best beginner linux, but comparing both it and Fedora from a beginners standpoint I don't find either one easier than the other.  They're both well documented and have easy to use features and their own trouble spots.  I think both are good choices for beginners.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 5, 2008)

Polaris573 said:


> Everyone always tells me that Ubuntu is the best beginner linux, but comparing both it and Fedora from a beginners standpoint I don't find either one easier than the other.  They're both well documented and have easy to use features and their own trouble spots.  I think both are good choices for beginners.



For me, Ubuntu is a good beginner linux, but I prefer SUSE.  The tough part of Linux is the terminal.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 5, 2008)

FatForester said:


> He'll be fine with either one. UT uses Ubuntu in their Linux computer labs for electrical and computer engineers as well as computer science majors. All schools are different, so just see whichever distro they use and I'd try that first. Fedora is very good, heck NASA uses it along with RHE.



I was basing it on the field he is getting into, and from the understanding that Red Hat based distros are more common in said field.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 5, 2008)

Why bother messing with partitions when you can just use VMware/virtualPC/Virtualbox/etc. That way you can also run multiple machines and create a Linux client/server environment. And perhaps integrate it with Windows. Samba and the likes, have a Windows client get group policies from Samba, so much more to learn that way.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 5, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Why bother messing with partitions when you can just use VMware/virtualPC/Virtualbox/etc. That way you can also run multiple machines and create a Linux client/server environment. And perhaps integrate it with Windows. Samba and the likes, have a Windows client get group policies from Samba, so much more to learn that way.



That's probably the best idea in this thread as of yet. Damn good idea.


----------



## ktr (Sep 5, 2008)

My school uses Solaris. To do my work at home, I just use Ubuntu, but lately I am just remote connecting to my school's unix server via putty on windows (easier to screen print and attach on documents for HW for me).


----------

